# ¿ El cultivo hidropónico es rentable?



## Irredimible (15 Mar 2013)

Hola, dispongo de un terreno relativamente amplio y como estoy en paro me gustaría sopesar la idea de iniciar cultivos hidropónicos como modelo de negocio (no os cebeis conmigo si es una chorrada, pero es que ya no sé que hacer para comer). 

Me gustaría que diérais vuestra opinión sobre los pros y los contras y aquellos aspectos que debería tener en cuenta para iniciar el negocio... 

Gracias de antemano


----------



## martinmar (15 Mar 2013)

Hay que poner bastante pasta para material y tener una nave o invernadero.
Mejor dedicas el terreno para labrarlo al metodo tradicional.


----------



## Alendrozar (15 Mar 2013)

Hola, hoy día en cuanto a hidropónico lo que se esta imponiendo es la fibra de coco que esta empezando a sustituir a la perlita y la lana de roca.

Para decidir que tipo de hidropónico poner (o no poner hidropónico) hacen falta muchos más datos sobre todo el clima y el tipo de suelo que tienes, ¿por qué ha descartado cultivar directamente en suelo?

Andalucia tiene un clima muy variado, si vives en algunas zonas con problemas de heladas quizás el hidropónico no sea mejor que un enarenado ya que este tiene mayor inercia térmica y en cuanto a producción es practicamente la misma, aunque como contra requiera más mano de obra para retranqueo y demás labores de conservación del suelo.

En definitiva es algo complicado aconsejarte algo en claro sin más datos y como te han dicho más arriba vas a tener que rascarte el bolsillo.


----------



## FeelThis (15 Mar 2013)

Irredimible dijo:


> Hola, dispongo de un terreno relativamente amplio y como estoy en paro me gustaría sopesar la idea de iniciar cultivos hidropónicos como modelo de negocio (no os cebeis conmigo si es una chorrada, pero es que ya no sé que hacer para comer).
> 
> Me gustaría que diérais vuestra opinión sobre los pros y los contras y aquellos aspectos que debería tener en cuenta para iniciar el negocio...
> 
> Gracias de antemano



Eres experto?, entonces OK

Si no, aprende a cultivar/cosechar para hacerlo en exterior o en interior, que ya es suficiente laborioso y complicado. No vaya a ser que desperdicies lo poco que tienes, que ya te veo hurgando en la basura o ::


----------



## Dr Polux (15 Mar 2013)

En Brasil es un sistema muy extendido, pero cuando analice una instalacion me parecio algo compleja y se requiere de bastante material y calro esta el coste es caro, no se hasta que punto puede interesar aqui en España este tipo de estructuras


----------



## Alendrozar (15 Mar 2013)

No hace falta irse tan lejos como Brasil, Almería esta lleno de invernaderos con hidropónico, de hecho estan sustituyendo a los enarenados tradicionales y ya os digo tambien que los dueños de esos invernaderos aunque saben algo y tienen experiencia lo que hacen normalmente es que tienen contratado algún ingeniero agrónomo o alguna empresa de ingenieros agrónomos que se pasa de vez en cuando por el invernadero y les dicen que tienen que hacer.

Evidentemente eso aumenta los costes pero de momento siguen siendo rentables sin subvenciones y es uno de los sectores que más exporta, aunque veremos que pasa dentro de poco con el acuerdo agrícola UE-Marruecos. La UE siempre velando por el bien de España.


----------



## Kamikaze@ (15 Mar 2013)

Estamos hablando de...?


----------

